# are my cichlids comaptible?



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

i currently have a 33 gallon tank with 2 electric yellow cichlids,2 Blue Acara Cichlids,2 Bolivian Ram Cichlids, 1 Electric Blue Cichlid i think(looks like my electric yellows but just a light blue all over no other markings about 2.5" big) and 1 mixed african albino cichlid. is my tank overstocked? i plan on upgrading to a 55+ gallon tank in the future


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Extremely overstocked and horribly stocked at the same time. The electric yellows, I assume the electric blue, and the albino are all Africans, and the acaras and rams are South American - two regions that do not and should not be mixed.


----------



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

ok so if i took the 2 electric yellows and 1 blue out but kept the albino(cuz hes tiny less then 1" and so cool looking) and the 2 acaras 1" and 2 bolivian rams 1.5" will i be ok?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not really, because the albino is still an African. You really need to pick one group or the other and go from there.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I think the Acaras will be fine initially, but the rams won't do.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay....just to play Devil's advocate for a second here.....let's assume that there weren't ANY aggression issues at all. If they all seem to be happy, healthy and safe....does it matter that they aren't from the same geologic region or body of water? I admit i'm not at all sure about water parameters for any of them, but we all know that fish can and will adapt to a wide margin of "ideal" water parameters(even if they aren't exactly what the fish needs). Again...playing DA.

Removing the overstocking part of the equation, is the problem that the general fishkeeping population has with these types of set-ups the fact that they "shouldn't " be doing this type of thing, or that it's a major harm to the fish? I've often wondered the same types of questions about many other species as well. I'm not trying to be an a$$, i'm just trying to learn more.

Please don't tell me to read more either..LOL
Tanganyika(sp.), African, Victoria, South American, etc., etc., etc....

If they are similar and no ones getting hurt or killed or stuck in a corner...why not mix em' up?

I'm sure i'll be dragged over the coals for this...okay, let me have the input folks. It makes for good education and experience.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay....just to play Devil's advocate for a second here.....let's assume that there weren't ANY aggression issues at all. If they all seem to be happy, healthy and safe....does it matter that they aren't from the same geologic region or body of water? I admit i'm not at all sure about water parameters for any of them, but we all know that fish can and will adapt to a wide margin of "ideal" water parameters(even if they aren't exactly what the fish needs). Again...playing DA.

Removing the overstocking part of the equation, is the problem that the general fishkeeping population has with these types of set-ups the fact that they "shouldn't " be doing this type of thing, or that it's a major harm to the fish? I've often wondered the same types of questions about many other species as well. I'm not trying to be an a$$, i'm just trying to learn more.

Please don't tell me to read more either..LOL
Tanganyika(sp.), African, Victoria, South American, etc., etc., etc....

If they are similar and no ones getting hurt or killed or stuck in a corner...why not mix em' up?

I'm sure i'll be dragged over the coals for this...okay, let me have the input folks. It makes for good education and experience.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry for the double.


----------



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

Darkside said:


> Well I think the Acaras will be fine initially, but the rams won't do.


why wont the rams do their both south american?


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

well I am kind of new to the african cichlid thing too but from what I understand the south american and african mixing isn't good for the fishes health. The water parameters are different ( yes you need to read up on this) . For instance, my south american tank has angels and rams, in addition to rummy nose tetras and a couple of mollys. They need very soft water, with a low pH. The african cichlids I keep need hard water with a high pH. If you subject one or the other to the wrong water conditions ( ie not the ones they came from originally) they MIGHT live but will not be healthy, happy or show their true beautiful colors. Why would you want a fish that lists at the bottom of the tank, gets sick and eventually dies??
that and the aggression thing- africans will win out -hands down

Have two different tanks if you can afford it/ have space for them.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with offthedeepend and am pretty new to fishkeeping too. I checked into rams because they are such pretty fish but I have very hard water. It's good for the mbuna but not for rams unless you alter the hardness (something I don't want to get into) so I don't have rams.

Your mixed african albino probably needs hard water and the rams soft. I don't know anything about the acaras or even what they are. I'd keep the rams in the tank you have now, if your water is right for them, and when you get the 55g. use it for africans. It really depends on what your water is more suited for though and which way it would be easiest to alter if need be.


----------



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

as stated above why cant i have my acaras and rams in the same tank their both south american right? is it because the size diffrence? i did some research and i think the acaras get pretty big about 6-7 inches and the rams stay at about 2.5 inches am i right? right now their all 1.5 inches or smaller

"edit"(never listen to your LFS they'll say anything to make a sale. im tempted to phone them up and demand my money back!)


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The Acaras will be better able to tough it out with the africans. Rams on the other hand are more delicate.

Cichlids will tolerate and even thrive in a wide variety of water conditions, especially those that are tank raised. SA cichlids which are bred in harder water will be able to tolerate harder water better over the long term. Generally it may not be the best idea to mix them, but in some cases you can. I think there are some CA cichlids that hail from areas will similar conditions to the rift lakes. And I know that there are some riverine cichlids that are imported from very soft water which can make decent tank mates for Apistos and Rams. So it can be done, but it should be planned for or thoroughly researched.


----------



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks to the advice i got here i took back the 2 electric yellows 1 electric blue 2 acaras and the albino and picked up 3 more bolivian rams making a total of 5 i just love these little guys. is my tank at its capacity now or is their room for maybe 1 or 2 blue rams? 33 gallon


----------

